# Sharp unveils e-reader to tackle iPad and Kindle



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

"With a new file format to show off, Sharp is heading into new territory.

Sharp has unveiled its latest prototypes, two e-readers which signals its move into the e-book market.

The two e-readers were announced by the company in Japan this week, they have full colour screens and feature a brand new file format that's been developed by Sharp."

Full story: http://www.t3.com/news/sharp-unveils-e-reader-to-tackle-ipad-and-kindle?=47379


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

A new file format....great....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Really...just what the world needs!

From the article:

_While the name may be uninspiring, what it can actually do is far more interesting. It allows a much more fluid integration of both text, audio and video when being viewed on e-readers._

Now, personally, I don't think that's interesting at all. If I want to read a book, I want to read a book, not watch a movie or listen to music. Those are different experiences...

L


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Leslie said:


> Now, personally, I don't think that's interesting at all. If I want to read a book, I want to read a book, not watch a movie or listen to music. Those are different experiences...


I don't mind a device that can do both. I don't need video etc. in my novels, but it's nice having video and pictures etc. in say the NY Times app on the ipad etc., as well as the ability to watch movies etc. all on one device.

But it's definitely a too each their own thing. I'm much more into movies, sports, TV etc. than reading, so I'll eventually probably move on from a dedicated reader to some kind of tablet device. Or at the least mainly use a tablet and leave my Kindle for reading novels in bed etc. Just holding off for a bit for more tablets to come out as the iPad doesn't quite suit my needs.


----------



## Tom Diego (Jun 30, 2010)

Steph H said:


> A new file format....great....


I had actually typed that in when I did the original post but removed it because I decided to just post the info rather than commenting on it! But yes, that was my first impression. I actually wrote "Great, just what we need, another proprietary format!"


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Ooooh My!

(Someone had to do it.)


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Two new iPads? I wonder how many current users will rush out to plunk down another 5 or 6 hundred dollars? Hmmm, wonder how much it will cost them to get out of their current contract.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

HappyGuy said:


> Two new iPads? I wonder how many current users will rush out to plunk down another 5 or 6 hundred dollars? Hmmm, wonder how much it will cost them to get out of their current contract.


To what contract are you referring? There is no contract for either the Kindle or the iPad.


----------



## Jan Strnad (May 27, 2010)

First, I don't really buy into the Kindle vs. iPad debate. To me it's like debating between a Toyota Corolla and a Caterpillar Bobcat. What do you want to do with it? Once you answer that question, the decision is pretty much made. This device seems like an iPad competitor, not really something to compete with any dedicated ereader.

Other than that, I read "new, proprietary format" and my eyes glaze over. Not interested.


----------

